# Just entered IAPLC 2012



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

I was in 2 minds whether to enter, but thought best keep the numbers up. I don't feel it's strong enough to compete, but lets see the outcome...


Anyone else entering?


----------



## hinch (17 May 2012)

no planted tank setup at the moment though i'll be starting a new small one in a week or 3 but won't be anywhere near ready in time. only tank with plants in is my cutting/growing tank don't think I can really enter that as its pretty much a 2x1x1 matt of random plants


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 May 2012)

when is the closing date??

I might just add the Echinodorus tank for a laugh!


----------



## Antoni (17 May 2012)

Good luck, Mark! this year in the top 40, please


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> when is the closing date??



14 days left mate



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Mark! this year in the top 40, please



Nice as that would be, i dont think it's strong enough. That said, it's featured in the new Tropica catalogue...double page spread, front cover and a full tank shot.

It doent break the rules, as the image Tropica used is different to the one i've submitted.   i don't like rule breaking.


----------



## Aquadream (17 May 2012)

Good luck Mark.
I have submitted my "paradise" about month and a half ago. 
I was so itchy to show the final shot here, but then ... the rules.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

Aquadream said:
			
		

> I was so itchy to show the final shot here, but then ... the rules.



I know. i'd like to show mine too.  :?


----------



## viktorlantos (17 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ianho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers Mark just seen the tropica tanks a interzoo today. Superb work mate! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## George Farmer (17 May 2012)

Well done mate.   Really chuffed you've entered.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Cheers Mark just seen the tropica tanks a interzoo today. Superb work mate!



Cheers Viktor. I take it they managed to move it OK?


----------



## Mark Evans (17 May 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Well done mate.  Really chuffed you've entered.



Gotta keep the numbers up mate.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (17 May 2012)

Well done Mark    You wont be dissapointed by result.
I will make a debut this year with office tank. Just need to scrape as much algae off as possible    Gotta pay tribute for 2 year old monster


----------



## Antoni (17 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Antoni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the tank is quite nice and different. I will keep an eye for the Tropica catalogue


----------



## Mark Evans (21 May 2012)

So there's about 5 from the UK?....Really, this isnt very good. 

There are some crackin' UK scapers on the forum.


----------



## sr20det (21 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> So there's about 5 from the UK?....Really, this isnt very good.
> 
> There are some crackin' UK scapers on the forum.



have to agree, there are a few (more then a few actually) on here that I have seen, that are stunning.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 May 2012)

Thats my point. We need as many entries as possible. 

On so many points, companies abroad could take us more seriously, and then maybe start dropping prices. Silly things like this help, i'm sure.

Lets put the UK on the map.


----------



## hinch (21 May 2012)

alot of people do it for fun though and don't like being "judged" other people who i'd consider perfectly capable of providing brilliant scapes like alistair and george don't have tanks setup at the moment either.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 May 2012)

Erm, when is the deadline for them to be entered?


----------



## viktorlantos (21 May 2012)

Come on guys! UKAPS core switched Tropica to the next level this year. Honestly Tropica was the biggest stuff for me at Interzoo and i am amazed how much work you've all done with the catalog, videos, tanks etc.

So throw as much tank to the contest you can  Don't be dissapointing the World who will watch your scapes in the upcoming years  

...Just kidding, but really there should be more entrants.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 May 2012)

Theres always old scapes' to enter....I believe George has entered... no?

I have a couple that i could enter, but i reckon i've put the strongets one in, that being the 120cm 

It's not about glory, but rather being seen by the world as a strong force.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 May 2012)

Thats good to know Viktor. I wish i could have been there to see the fruits of our labour. 

To be honest, i've watched those videos so many times, i can tell you every single part of each scape'   

My next video project is the 1-2grow! hopefully with a little more artistic control.


----------



## Antipofish (21 May 2012)

Mark do you have a link to the entry form ?  Sticking it up on here may stimulate a few extra entries   Who knows with a few more weeks till deadline, I may do a big rescape, LOL.


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 May 2012)

I entered, Not the best picture or scape ATM but Keeps the numbers up


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 May 2012)

I had planned to enter mine but with all my issues I think the tank is now were it should have been 2 months ago. 

Out of curiosity does anyone know which scape holds the highest Uk placing to date?


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 May 2012)

Im not sure they have started grading them yet Iain


----------



## Mark Evans (21 May 2012)

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity does anyone know which scape holds the highest Uk placing to date?



Me I believe. Last year pos.95 for UK...top 100 winning works. 

I think peter kirwin was Ireland, not UK he got 16th


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 May 2012)

theres got to be more than 5 from UKAPS surely!!??

Mark Evans
George Farmer
Ian Holdich
Harry Robinson

who else??

has Luis entered a tank?


----------



## HarryRobinson (21 May 2012)

http://en.iaplc.com/results11/pdf/ranking2011e.pdf I dont see a Peter Kirwin


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> easerthegeezer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mark, deservedly so. Do TGM crew enter? There must be hundreds more great scapers out there....


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> theres got to be more than 5 from UKAPS surely!!??
> 
> Mark Evans
> George Farmer
> ...



Yes mate luis entered one and did well too. 
Wonder why TGM don't enter. I know James was saying the other day he's been asked to do some stuff for ada. He seems to just throw a scape together so easily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 May 2012)

Sorry I meant this year, are you sticking your old scape in?


----------



## Alastair (21 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> Sorry I meant this year, are you sticking your old scape in?



Oh right sorry mate. Don't know of he is. Am I sticking my old scape in?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (21 May 2012)

I believe luis is entering his monsato
Scape? May be wrong but he said he needed to get photos.

Regards


----------



## Morgan Freeman (21 May 2012)

Ask me in 5 years...


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

Just grab a snap, and enter it. There's about 13 days left.


----------



## ghostsword (22 May 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I believe luis is entering his monsato
> Scape? May be wrong but he said he needed to get photos.
> 
> Regards



I am entering. 

I understand that people are afraid of not getting a good position, but unless you do this for a living, or semi pro, you should not worry much about that. 

The UK has a great forum, UKAPS, and there really is not excuses not to put a tank through.  You do not have to, but you should. 

Last year there were 14 entrants, just 14.  

Apart from not getting a good place, what else is to be afraid off?


----------



## ghostsword (22 May 2012)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Just grab a snap, and enter it. There's about 13 days left.




Ditto.. just snap and post.


----------



## Ady34 (22 May 2012)

is there a link to rules regs and entry forms etc? Photography isnt my strong point and would like to know if there needs to be specific type/size aspect of photo to enter.
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## JenCliBee (22 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> is there a link to rules regs and entry forms etc? Photography isnt my strong point and would like to know if there needs to be specific type/size aspect of photo to enter.
> Cheers,
> Ady.




All the info needed should be here mate.....

http://en.iaplc.com/


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

Remember, it's not a photgraphic competition, but that said, the better the photo, the more serious the judges will take your entry.

Hopefully, a good judge, will see the potential within the scape, good pic or not.


----------



## Ady34 (22 May 2012)

Cheers, ill have a look when ive got some more time.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 May 2012)

hoping to get mine in before the deadline.  had a little trim which I'm waiting to grow back slightly


----------



## Ady34 (22 May 2012)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> hoping to get mine in before the deadline.  had a little trim which I'm waiting to grow back slightly


Hopefully you will as it looks like a cracker and i would think will do very well.


----------



## ghostsword (22 May 2012)

Just saw  your tank Stu, looks really good..  You got to enter that one.


----------



## Ady34 (22 May 2012)

looks straightforward enough, from talk about the forum it looks like you have to enter a photo not posted anywhere else, although from my brief scout of the iaplc website i cant confirm this, so can anyone here?
Ill stick one in to up the uk numbers.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 May 2012)

the actual photo that you enter shouldn't be published anywhere...


----------



## Ady34 (22 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> the actual photo that you enter shouldn't be published anywhere...


Cheers, may not enter then, tank needs a severe trim and time to regrow..... unless i hunt out an older photo not posted on here, but it will have equipment etc in, does this matter?


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

That rule is daft and often ignored. 

George for example, entered a tank that was previously featured in PFK...nothing happened. 

Last year, i did show off my tank which came 95th a dozen times on dozen of different forums. They really cant police it, and to be honest, it's a stupid rule anyway.


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 May 2012)

they do get marked down for having equipment. I'm sure it looks fab mate, just get a pic and whack it in!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

If that were the case, i couldnt enter, as i have a 2 page spread in the new Tropica catalogue. 

This is why i took numerous shots, thus allowing me to use a shot that no one has seen. As good as the photo is for Tropica, the one i have for IAPLC, Is just that little bit beter


----------



## Mark Evans (22 May 2012)

Here was getting ready for the shoot...


blue by saintly's pics, on Flickr

Then remove all harware, and fire away.


square by saintly's pics, on Flickr

tidy all rough edges....stray bits like glosso in the bottom....




gouramis1 by saintly's pics, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (22 May 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> they do get marked down for having equipment. I'm sure it looks fab mate, just get a pic and whack it in!


Ha, think i will, its quite exciting being a part of it.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (22 May 2012)

Mark, where do you buy the blue white graded background?  Gives a lovely effect.


----------



## Ady34 (25 May 2012)

Well, ive just entered to keep the numbers up, hopefully helping improve on last years 14 UK entrants compared to the 5hundred odd from Japan!
Its actually quite an exciting thing for a first timer to be part of the IAPLC, and its nice that anyone with planted tank interest can enter   .
I have to say my preperation was on a similar level to Marks and i think it will be a close run thing for who gets the highest ranking    In fairness to myself i used a tripod with the camera and removed some equipment   
Unfortunately due to slight thinning in the hair department i dont own a hairdryer, so instead chose to cover the water surface with plants thus eliminating the need for the 'ripple effect' and indeed any plant trimming   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## ghostsword (28 May 2012)

This is one of the tanks that I will enter:

Alentejo-IAPLC 201202 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Alentejo-IAPLC 201236 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Alentejo-IAPLC 201237 by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------

